# Making a router table



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

So I want to make a router table. I have recently acquired a large piece of Corian that I would like to use as the top for the router table. The Corian is 34.5" x 38" square and is .75" thick. I am wondering if I should cut this into equal sizes and double it up to make it 1.5" thick so that it is more stable? Or is .75" thick enough with bracing used to stabilize the top?


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Frankly I've been making my tops with 3/4 melamine for years. Never had a problem. I've made more than one because I change the characteristics every once in a while.
I would think the corian would work just fine in the 3/4 mode.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

With most materials, even 1/2" MDF, with enough bracing under the table it will remain flat.
I'd cut is at 24×38" and build a norm style cabinet under it.


----------

